# I MOG MOG MOG MOG



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 6, 2019)

This forum is a fucking joke


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

MPOPOOOG


----------



## Autist (Feb 6, 2019)

Are you okay man? Take a break.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 6, 2019)

k


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

I MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG
MOGY MOGY MOGG I MOOG


----------



## dogtown (Feb 6, 2019)

Cuck eyes


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


>




I mog you because we're facially equal but I'm 6'4". Great zygos though.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I mog you because we're facially equal but I'm 6'4". Great zygos though.



I mog you cause of my socials skills


dogtown said:


> Cuck eyes




I MOG MOG MOG MOG MOOOOG


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

I mog you, i have better everything.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 6, 2019)

Cuck eyes


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> I mog you, i have better everything.



yeah nose especially xd


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

EAT MORE BAGUETTES AND GET ON ACUTANE YOU FRENCH LE PIZZA FACE


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I mog you cause of my socials skills



I'm NT and not socially inept either. You voice mog me.



Sc22 said:


> I mog you, i have better everything.




You look like you sell cans of Monster to 13 year old school children at the park


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> yeah nose especially xd


Doesn't matter it's not noticed IRL in motion this is all that matters.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm NT and not socially inept either. You voice mog me.
> 
> 
> 
> You look like you sell cans of Monster to 13 year old school children at the park



He’s ugly


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 6, 2019)

the more mog posts you make, the less NT you look, the less SMV you have.. how can you allow that?


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Doesn't matter it's not noticed IRL in motion this is all that matters.


STFU I MOG I MOG


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You look like you sell cans of Monster to 13 year old school children at the park







,


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Doesn't matter it's not noticed IRL in motion this is all that matters.


bullshit boyo, all matters
you're nose is UTTER SHIT


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> MPOPOOOG


burj khalifa IQ


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> bullshit boyo, all matters
> you're nose is UTTER SHIT[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> bullshit boyo, all matters
> you're nose is UTTER SHIT



Mogs my hooked nose


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 6, 2019)

and @Arceus300 , really:


Psychonaut said:


> EAT MORE BAGUETTES AND GET ON ACUTANE YOU FRENCH LE PIZZA FACE


ASAP


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> He’s ugly


Hahaha you are ugly asf arceus stfu.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

I MOOOG MOOG MOOG MOOG MOOG


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Mogs my hooked nose


at least you're no narcy fag


----------



## androidcel (Feb 6, 2019)

How many tinder matches you have currently?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I MOOOG MOOG MOOG MOOG MOOG


You don't even mog shrek from the bog


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> at least you're no narcy fag



That's what you think


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> You don't even mog shrek from the bog


u poet boyo?


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

I MOOOOOOOG MOOOOOG MOOOOOG MOOOG


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> u poet boyo?


I read Romeo and Juliet last night on the way to a wake so I'm in the mood


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm NT and not socially inept either. You voice mog me.
> 
> 
> 
> You look like you sell cans of Monster to 13 year old school children at the park


You think you’re gl? Run tinder experiment faggot you will have 0 matches causse I mog mog mog


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> You think you’re gl? Run tinder experiment faggot you will have 0 matches causse I mog mog mog



Teach me, oh mighty mog machine


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I read Romeo and Juliet last night on the way to a wake so I'm in the mood


nice I wrote a poem in tinder bio once
it went smth like that

Autistic and tall
Big heart
Penis small


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus you are 4 PSL i am 8 PSL over for you hahah.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 6, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


>



piece of le art


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> nice I wrote a poem in tinder bio once
> it went smth like that
> 
> Autistic and tall
> ...


Mine would be 

Narcissist
A piece of shit
I hate a communist
Suck my dick


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> * i am* *8 PSL* over for you hahah.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Arceus you are 4 PSL i am 8 PSL over for you hahah.




AHAHAHAHHAHAHAQHHQQHHQHQA 8psl


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAQHHQQHHQHQA 8psl


Yes maybe even 9 PSL you are 3.75 PSL almost average.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Narcissist
> A piece of shit
> I hate a communist
> Suck my dick


good one, but would replace last line with
Lick my feet
for better rhyming effecto


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

I MOOOOOOOOOG MOOOOG MOOOG MOOOGNG MACHINE AAH MIG MOOG AAHH


----------



## androidcel (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I MOOOOOOOOOG MOOOOG MOOOG MOOOGNG MACHINE AAH MIG MOOG AAHH


Answer my question bro


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Answer my question bro



How many tinder likes? Until I reset my account 14 matches and + 10 likes don’t know how much I don’t have tinder gold. One selfie and one bathub pic, since 4 days, 5 days smthg like that


----------



## androidcel (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> How many tinder likes? Until I reset my account 14 matches and + 10 likes don’t know how much I don’t have tinder gold. One selfie and one bathub pic, since 4 days, 5 days smthg like that


Lol, do you really use that bathtub pic in tinder?


----------



## Jaded (Feb 6, 2019)

Gay


----------



## Kenma (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


>



Sure


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Doesn't matter it's not noticed IRL in motion this is all that matters.


you look like UTTER SHIT, @Arceus300 MOGS YOU INTO O B L I V I O N , your fwhr is 1.1 jfl


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

You look like utter shit


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> you look like UTTER SHIT, @Arceus300 MOGS YOU INTO O B L I V I O N , your fwhr is 1.1 jfl


I mog you into oblivion.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> I mog you into oblivion.


*YOU LOOK LIKE UTTER SHIT LOL, YOUR EYES LOOK LIKE THEY'RE GONNA FALL OF UR SKULL, AND THE DISTANCE BETWEEN THEM AND YOUR MOUTH IS LONGER THAN UR CURRY PENIS JFL AHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> YOU LOOK LIKE UTTER SHIT LOL, YOUR EYES LOOK LIKE THEY'RE GONNA FALL OF UR SKULL, AND THE DISTANCE BETWEEN THEM AND YOUR MOUTH IS LONGER THAN UR CURRY PENIS JFL AHAHAHAHAHA


Bro i am 8 PSL you are not even a 4 psl lolol over for you future subhuman


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 6, 2019)

how tf do i like my own comments im such a god narcy


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> I mog you into oblivion.


Send me ya picture bro i saw his face i can decide and put an end to it.


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

https://streamable.com/r9aaj

Suck my ass I mog


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Send me ya picture bro i saw his face i can decide and put an end to it.


No you are another person that cannot be trusted lololol. Nobody here can be trusted you are all mad little girls.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 6, 2019)

Also op thinks he is some kind of god jfl. Please behave like a normal person. You pizza faced cuck eyed narrow jaw bloated son of a....


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

IMOGMOGMOG


----------



## ZazefReincarnate (Feb 6, 2019)

wow this guy should become a trap


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Also op thinks he is some kind of god jfl. Please behave like a normal person. You pizza faced cuck eyed narrow jaw son bloated of a....




IMOGMOGMOGMOG


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> you are all mad little girls.



> Is a prepubescent-looking manlet


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Also op thinks he is some kind of god jfl. Please behave like a normal person. You pizza faced cuck eyed narrow jaw bloated son of a....



Narrow jaw ahahahaha? Are u blind
IMOGMOGMOG


----------



## badromance (Feb 6, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Also op thinks he is some kind of god jfl. Please behave like a normal person. You pizza faced cuck eyed narrow jaw bloated son of a....


----------



## ZazefReincarnate (Feb 6, 2019)

mog mog mog mog mog mog mog mog!!! mog mog! hahahaha ha mog mog! sorry you are not very good looking i mean not that great man sorry mog mog mog mog!!!


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> > Is a prepubescent-looking manlet


"you are all mad little girls."
>used filters like a foid to hide his shitskinnity
>cries because no one agrees with him


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

This thread is giving me a tumor in my prostate


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> "you are all mad little girls."
> >used filters like a foid to hide his shitskinnity
> >cries because no one agrees with him



Jfl imagine using filters thinking you look like some sort of model


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

IMOGMOGMOGMOG


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Jfl imagine using filters thinking you look like some sort of model
> 
> View attachment 18053


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Jfl imagine using filters thinking you look like some sort of model
> 
> View attachment 18053


Its the chemicals in the water making his face all acne ridden!


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

Daily reminder that this gif was filmed by my iPhone camera 30xm distance of my face with the back camera, LENS DISTORSION EVEN WITH THAT I MOGMOMOGMOG


----------



## androidcel (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Daily reminder that this gif was filmed by my iPhone camera 30xm distance of my face with the back camera, LENS DISTORSION EVEN WITH THAT I MOGMOMOGMOG


Yeah, you mog @Sc22 to moon and back


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Its the chemicals in the water making his face all acne ridden!



It's ogre for gay acne frogcels


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Yeah, you mog @Sc22 to moon and back



Of course bro I mog mog mogmogmog and @Sc22 don’t tell it’s not objective cause people here hate me cause I’m a narcy sociopath


----------



## androidcel (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Of course bro I mog mog mogmogmog and @Sc22 don’t tell it’s not objective cause people here hate me cause I’m a narcy sociopath


Yeah, you are literally MM tier like a lord Chico


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 6, 2019)

Mogmofmog


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Mogmofmog


Mop my floor peasant


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## kobecel (Feb 6, 2019)

wtf 
This is what Autism looks like


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

@Nibba here


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> @Nibba here
> View attachment 18082


Lol


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol


Made by @Kenma I think


----------



## Quik (Feb 6, 2019)

I can't tell if this guy is serious or not I refuse to believe someone could be this narcy lmao


----------



## dogtown (Feb 6, 2019)

@Arceus300 2psl 
@Sc22 minus 7psl


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Bro i am 8 PSL







On what planet are u 8 psl


dogtown said:


> @Arceus300 2psl
> @Sc22 minus 7psl


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 18137
> 
> On what planet are u 8 psl
> 
> View attachment 18138


What does @Sc22 look like?


----------



## Quik (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> What does @Sc22 look like?


Was wondering the same thing


----------



## Hebbe wem (Feb 6, 2019)

Quik said:


> Was wondering the same thing



Like a lesbian


----------



## dogtown (Feb 6, 2019)

Quik said:


> Was wondering the same thing



If find you a picture put the pussy has it so you can’t see his profile


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> What does @Sc22 look like?


Like utter shit


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Like utter shit


Post pics


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Looksmaxxed version during summer shattering you all into small pieces over for you. Just wait until i post in motion video when i have grown out my hair i have buzzcut right now and it sucks and when i do i will mog the entire universe mouhahahh


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Post pics


I don't have them ask him for them hed gladly post them


----------



## Quik (Feb 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> If find you a picture put the pussy has it so you can’t see his profile
> 
> View attachment 18140


Darn that's a shame


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Looksmaxxed version during summer shattering you all into small pieces over for you. Just wait until i post in motion video when i have grown out my hair i have buzzcut right now and it sucks and when i do i will mog the entire universe mouhahahh




Do you have any good photos? No hoodie, no filter, straight on looking into the camera?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Looksmaxxed version during summer shattering you all into small pieces over for you. Just wait until i post in motion video when i have grown out my hair i have buzzcut right now and it sucks and when i do i will mog the entire universe mouhahahh




Looking like shit in a frauded photo


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

Meh he looks fine imo but the picture looks heavily frauded in many different ways. Angle, lighting, etc.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Meh he looks fine imo but the picture looks heavily frauded in many different ways. Angle, lighting, etc.


Just wait until i post my in motion video and it will all be proven!!


----------



## Quik (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Meh he looks fine imo but the picture looks heavily frauded in many different ways. Angle, lighting, etc.


Agreed, nothing too special but he ain't bad


----------



## dogtown (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Just wait until i post my in motion video and it will all be proven!!


 
Your haircut won’t change your lack of harmony fagot


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Just wait until i post my in motion video and it will all be proven!!


just stand under the light and angle fraud and use filters to hide your shitskinnity theory


dogtown said:


> Your haircut won’t change your lack of harmony fagot


guy is repulsive lol, looks like the typical curry in the UKcel school


----------



## Blitz (Feb 7, 2019)

I love this place. We reached peak levels of autism.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 7, 2019)

Sad


----------



## Ogre (Feb 7, 2019)

lol this guy is average. is he actually being serious or is he just trolling? his skin looks like mine honestly and it makes me so depressed. if this average looking dude is good with women with his skin maybe there hope for me too ig


----------



## androidcel (Feb 7, 2019)

Ogre said:


> lol this guy is average. is he actually being serious or is he just trolling? his skin looks like mine honestly and it makes me so depressed. if this average looking dude is good with women with his skin maybe there hope for me too ig


Lol, he had model tier gf and slays 7psl girls regularly. He is just so charismatic that girls love him.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 7, 2019)

Blitz said:


> I love this place. We reached peak levels of autism.


then i'm glad i found my kind 



androidcel said:


> Lol, he had model tier gf and slays 7psl girls regularly. He is just so charismatic that girls love him.


he doesn't really seem charismatic to me haha  i could be wrong tho


----------



## androidcel (Feb 7, 2019)

Ogre said:


> then i'm glad i found my kind
> 
> 
> he doesn't really seem charismatic to me haha  i could be wrong tho


https://streamable.com/uiqqy

Just look at this vid, low inhib male model smoking cigarette while speaking with slayer french voice. You are deluded af if you think that he couldn't say at USA


----------



## Ogre (Feb 7, 2019)

androidcel said:


> https://streamable.com/uiqqy
> 
> Just look at this vid, low inhib male model smoking cigarette while speaking with slayer french voice. You are deluded af if you think that he couldn't say at USA


he gets heightmogged by that gay waterbottle haha


----------



## Quik (Feb 7, 2019)

Rip he has been banned


----------

